# Too much beige tile these days. I want to go another neutral route. Would this sell?



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

here's the crappy bathroom.
The existing granite countertop is already greyish.

I'm using photoshop, trying to figure out how to make it inoffensive, neutral, but not so much beige. I was having a hard time trying to pick a wall tile to match the floor.

I googled "shower tile", and everything is beige, good god ....
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&biw=1366&bih=676&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=shower+tile
Go on, click it, and see the sea of yellow!

I'm thinking about going a more light grey route, with the only warm accents being an espresso colored cabinet and mirror frame.

Greige wall with greyish travertine tile. Light colored V-caps to finish the edges of shower wall, crown moulding at ceiling.

Neutral enough, without being beige?
Only concern is this might look cold.

I am aiming not to offend buyers if this house were for sale.

Photoshop before/after-


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

For me..the colour choice is perfect, but In my opinion the tile pattern on the shower wall is a little too busy. I can't tell if its the smaller tile or the border thats throwing me off. Really like the floor too

For the point of sale you can really soften the look with accessories such as thick soft towels, bath salts in fancy containers and flowers or plants. Just don't crowd it.


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the tile colors work well, but I would warm up your paint just a bit, maybe 1-2 shades darker. You might consider adding hardware and new faucet to match you shower it was the only thing on the vanity that I would add to plus your changes.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Floor, I would go with a "Running Bond Pattern", than what you are showing. Not only easier to work with, but does not make the room look the same as others. Also makes the room seem larger.

As for the colors. Too much of the same tone or color scheme, just yells "blah", and may turn people off. The reason for Neutral tones, is that it gives people a chance to see it as a blank pallet, and allows them to see it in their mind, as something that has potential, not something that their mind perceives as a lot of work, to make it their way.

Psychology 101 is what you need to remember, along with Sociology 101, that the majority set the ways for the minorities of the population.


----------

